# 2006 Michigan drop-shot waters clarifications



## djkimmel (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm back in my old post of Conservation Director for the Michigan BASS federation. As their representative and as someone who worked on the new drop-shot technique fishing regulations some, I requested some clarifications from MDNR Law and Fisheries HQ that various anglers had asked me about concerning specific waters and whether the waters would be legal drop-shot waters or not under the new regs. This is the response I received from Lansing:

I have some important clarifications from the MDNR Law Division - Sgt. Jackie Waber from the Regulations, Policy and Technology Section in Lansing in cooperation with Fisheries Division. I asked for some interpretation on the west side that various anglers were asking me about.

Here's what we have from the MDNR (MDNR decisions in red) on our new 2006 drop shot regulations (effective 4/1/06):

*1) Because Bear Lake is a lake, drop-shotting will be lawful after 4/1/06.* djk: This is Bear Lake off Muskegon Lake in Muskegon county. Drop-shotting not legal in Muskegon Lake, but legal in Bear Lake.

*2) The above answer applies to Spring Lake as well. Although these bodies of water are "connected" to a river, they are not considered to be a "part" of the river.* djk: This is Spring Lake off the Grand River, Ottawa County.

*3) This is a little more difficult for me to answer without actually seeing these "bayous" but I believe them to be part of the river system and therefore drop-shotting would be prohibited in these bodies of water.* djk: This is regarding all the smaller bayous off of the Grand River, Ottawa County - Stearns, Pottowatomie, Dermo, Millhouse, Lloyds, Bruces, Robinsons - Because these are not distinctly accepted lakes this is the decision I expected.

*4) The gravel pit is considered part of the river system and therefore drop-shotting would be prohibited there as well.* djk: This is the large gravel pit at the end of the marked channel of the Grand River - Ottawa County. The same would apply for the smaller gravel pit back towards Bruces.

From Sgt. Waber: *As you know, this new regulation will be interpreted differently by many individuals and I appreciate this opportunity to explain Law Enforcement and Fisheries Divsions' interpretation. If you have any additional questions, please let me know.*

Thanks to the MDNR Law Enforcement and Fisheries Divisions for clarifying these issues for us in a timely and very helpful manner. I will be posting this information on other sites over the weekend and sending out an update to the various tournament groups so they can be on top of regulations when their members ask.

Of course, legal catch-and-release bass fishing doesn't start until the last Saturday in April (copy of that actual fisheries order here) but the drop-shot technique is a good one for many kinds of fish and now legal on most waters effective 4/1/06.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Ok, so I am not a bass fisherman! What is this "Drop Shot" technique?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Thank you very much for the local area clarifications. I will pass your post on.


----------



## djkimmel (Aug 22, 2002)

The drop-shot is a finesse bass fishing technique popularized out West (it actually probably was developed in Japan - called a down-shot) that consists of a small hook on your main fishing line with a weight tied directly to your line at the end. It's a very popular technique now across the country.

This allows you to have your lure suspended above the bottom. Usually, a small natural looking soft plastic is used on the hook. You can shorten or lengthen the distance between the hook and the sinker on the bottom for fish suspended closer or farther off the bottom.

You can hold the lure in place in front of less aggressive bass and many anglers shake the lure slightly to entice strikes.

It will catch many kinds of fish besides bass. Many other rigs resemble variations on a drop-shot.

Unfortunately, it also resembles a long-line snagging rig which was why Michigan was the only place drop-shotting was technically illegal before the new compromise regulations were adopted - making drop-shotting legal on many waters in Michigan effective 4/1/06 - all of the Great Lakes and connecting waters along with all inland lakes except the drowned river mouth lakes off of Lake Michigan.

Still illegal in inland rivers and streams - again because of problems the MDNR has with snagging enforcement.


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Sooo, I am assuming the hook is tied to the main line then?? Or, is there a small 3"-4" piece of leader between the main line and hook? 

We have been using the latter for years on specks and perch.

Ed


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

schaaed1 said:


> Sooo, I am assuming the hook is tied to the main line then?? Or, is there a small 3"-4" piece of leader between the main line and hook?
> 
> We have been using the latter for years on specks and perch.
> 
> Ed



No "leader", hence the reason it has been deemed illegal up until now.


----------



## djkimmel (Aug 22, 2002)

Correct - the hook on the normal drop-shot is tied directly to the main line above the weight.

The old regs required the 3" or longer dropper line, which doesn't provide the same action.

The new regs are an attempt to let legal anglers who are not trying to snag use a very popular and productive fishing technique - a nice show of cooperation between anglers and the MDNR Law and Fisheries to try to come up with an acceptable compromise.


----------

